
Putting pigs in the shade: the radical farming system banking on trees - siberianbear
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/jul/13/pigs-radical-farming-system-trees-climate-crisis
======
kleer001
Makes sense to me. Why not use nature to help us?

And I have a hard time imagining the mental framing necessary to overthrow
centuries of hard work and optimization.

